# NZXT Kraken x62 beim first start Instant weg geraucht... Wieso?



## DanielSan85 (9. Februar 2018)

Moin,

habe mir die Kraken X62 gegönnt, leider ist das Biest direkt beim ersten Start weg geraucht.
Habe alles geprüft, Pumpe war am CPU Fan angeschlossen, Strom war ebenso über SATA dran und 
das USB Kabel ebenfalls am USB Port am MB.
Beim Start hats bloss 2 mal geklickt und dann war die Pumpe am Rauchen.
Frage mich nur wieso...
Eigentlich war doch alles richtig?


Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2018)

defekte gerät würde ich mal sagen


----------



## DanielSan85 (10. Februar 2018)

Und das kann definitiv kein anderer Fehler verursacht haben?


----------



## Jandeehy (11. Februar 2018)

Melde dich am besten mal bei NZXT direkt


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2018)

DanielSan85 schrieb:


> Und das kann definitiv kein anderer Fehler verursacht haben?



Von dem was du beschreiben hast, sehe ich da kein Fehler. Die Stecker kann man nur in eine Richtung einstecken, verpolung ist also unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## DanielSan85 (11. Februar 2018)

Alles klar. Schicke das Teil zurück und lasse es austauschen


----------

